# Yarn clean out



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I am cleaning out my sewing room and have a few things of yarn that I am going to part with.
The first is Wool Ease yarn in a Chestnut Heather color. I have 9 + skeins. Asking price, $27.00 Not bad for $3.00 a skein.
The second is Patons Paintbox yarn. It is a 3 in weight. I have 12 skeins in this lot. Asking price $30.00 That's just $2.50 per skein.
the last is Paton's White yarn. It is #3 in weight. I have 10 skeins and the asking price is $25.00

All of this is from a smoke free home and have been in totes of other yarns.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

How many yards per skein for the Wool's Ease?


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Madame,
the skeins have 197 yards per skein


----------



## Hickoryrdg (Jul 17, 2013)

Does the price include shipping? And do you take paypal? I am interested in the wool-ease if Madame doesn't take it!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Hickoryrdg,

The price does not include shipping. I can give you that info after I get a zip code. I do take PayPal also. If I don't hear from Madame by Wednesday, send me a pm with your info. I will get back to you.
Thanks


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Hickoryrdg,

tried to send you a private message but you board is too full. can you please tell me your zip code.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Update,
Wool ease is now sold.


----------

